# Pro Teams Arriving



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

There was an article the Palo Alto Daily News (http://www.paloaltodailynews.com/article/2008-1-4-bmc-arrives) about the BMC team starting to train locally. Has anyone seen them or any other pros out? Where are they riding? Maybe it's still too rainy.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Last year I saw quite a few on Canada road before the TT. So since its in Palo Alto this year, I would expect to see quite a few more out there.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

If anyone comes across any pro teams training, please post pics!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

For both the years they've been here, I've come across many, if not most of them along the Bay Trail around Coyote Point/Seal Point/Foster City.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Team BMC sighting in the south bay! Riding up Eden and Pierce... two support cars in tow.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> For both the years they've been here, I've come across many, if not most of them along the Bay Trail around Coyote Point/Seal Point/Foster City.


really? what about other users? it's barely enough for a slow guy like me.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

thien said:


> Team BMC sighting in the south bay! Riding up Eden and Pierce... two support cars in tow.


No pics?!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

ilium said:


> No pics?!


Unfortunately no. :blush2:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> really? what about other users? it's barely enough for a slow guy like me.


They were all just taking it easy. I saw most of them a day or two before the start, so these were definitely "off" days. Not full-blown training. Still pretty cool. I tagged along with Gerolsteiner for a bit. Somehow I think if they were seriously training that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw a solo BMC rider New Year's day near Calero Res (north of Morgan Hill). Sorry no pics. Should start to see them out soon getting ready for ToC. Sure hope to see the CSC squad out this year again too. That was a lot of fun last year.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

kmac said:


> I saw a solo BMC rider New Year's day near Calero Res (north of Morgan Hill). Sorry no pics. Should start to see them out soon getting ready for ToC. Sure hope to see the CSC squad out this year again too. That was a lot of fun last year.


I saw a solo Discovery rider out near Uvas Reservoir last Sunday. As I cruised past him I was shocked to notice that he appeared to be aging, had a beer gut and was riding a two year old Madone! If this rider is anything to go by I forecast a poor season for Discovery.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kmac said:


> Sure hope to see the CSC squad out this year again too. That was a lot of fun last year.


From what I hear, CSC has given up on Gilroy and will be spending the majority of their camp down in SoCal. Though I imagine their ToC guys may be up here the week prior to the ToC for a test run of some of the NorCal stages..


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I saw a BMC team car driving down woodside rd and turning off to go south on El Camino. It was raining only one person was in the car, there were no bikes on or around the car. Pretty boring but a sighting


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Another BMC team sighting. Today at Canada Rd. at noon. A bunch of riders followed by one team car, and a bit later 3 riders with a real powerful blinking front light followed by another team car.

And a solo rider in Navigators Ins uniform, that was so fast, that I preferred to assume he was a professional.


----------



## RenoRider (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw a CSC rider on New Years day blasting alone through Washoe Valley (between Reno & Carson City). Mr. Julich no doubt as he's a local....


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

BMC was at Hobbes last night. Here is someone else's pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157603677864304/

Tonight they were at Pasta? I was there but I didn't get any pics.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

parity said:


> BMC was at Hobbes last night. Here is someone else's pics:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157603677864304/
> 
> Tonight they were at Pasta? I was there but I didn't get any pics.


BMC will be doing the Hamilton route tomorrow. Estimate is they should be at the summit at around 1pm.

fc


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

sokudo said:


> And a solo rider in Navigators Ins uniform, that was so fast, that I preferred to assume he was a professional.


That was probably that South African dude who won Nevada City last year, he's a super fast climber. I heard he got picked up by BMC.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

parity said:


> BMC was at Hobbes last night. Here is someone else's pics:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157603677864304/
> 
> Tonight they were at Pasta? I was there but I didn't get any pics.



Jackson Stewert is the son of our saturday club ride leader. Didnt know he was with BMC now.:thumbsup:


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

BMC were blasting up the Silverado Trail towards Calistoga yesterday... I was in a car w/ no camera.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

*Saw Quick Step*

While driving to 280, saw Quick Step heading east up woodside. Pretty cool. I told my wife bettini was on the back and she says he looks pretty old. Turns out, she was looking at some random cyclist latching on.


----------

